
IPad "Orientation Lock" becomes "Mute On/Off" in software update - Flemlord
http://www.9to5mac.com/31982/jobs-there-wont-be-a-mute-switch-becomes-an-orientation-lock-option-for-ipad
======
jdietrich
A dude at Apple tech support told me that the most common iPad issue was the
"mute switch" not working. The number two issue was apparently "scratches" on
the screen - [http://www.networkworld.com/news/2010/040710-ipad-desktop-
im...](http://www.networkworld.com/news/2010/040710-ipad-desktop-image-
looks.html)

------
JMiao
Interestingly enough, this switch is barely usable with the iPad in the
standard Apple case. Can't wait for the software button.

~~~
evgen
Strange. I have the apple ipad case and use the orientation lock all the time.
Given how thin the case is and the amount of the switch that sticks up from
the edge it seems pretty easy. You would need to have particularly fat fingers
to not be able to turn the orientation lock off and even if I use a thumb it
is easy to turn it on.

A software button will be really annoying. I never need to use a mute button,
but set the orientation lock several times a day. Oh well, at least I know
that a solution to this "solution" will probable be easy for someone to whip
up and add to the jailbreak repos.

~~~
JMiao
I can assure you that I don't have fat fingers. Have you used the orientation
lock button in iOS 4?

------
jasonjei
What I can't understand is why you can't choose this in Settings if you want
it as a Mute button or Orientation Lock button. Why not make this a CP
setting? People who like it the way it is can go through the extra steps to
activate it, while new users have it default as mute.

~~~
sorbus
Because then, if you handed your iPad to another person, they wouldn't be able
to instantly know everything about how to use it if they had used one
previously. Apple goes to a lot of effort to be consistent.

~~~
jasonjei
This argument might be valid if they had done this from the get-go. But now
you're creating confusion from 3.0 to 4.0.

~~~
sorbus
I think that it's a pretty valid argument for why it isn't a user-configurable
option, but yes, it doesn't quite make sense.

------
mattdonahoe
I first noticed that the switch changed when I was trying out the beta and was
pissed until I realized there was a software button for locking. The software
button is fine, though less convenient. But now there is an easy access
brightness toggle too! Net positive.

------
thought_alarm
I don't like it, but I understand why they can't have orientation lock be both
a soft switch and a hard switch at the same time. It's a hell of a lot more
convenient as a hard switch, that's for sure.

------
Flemlord
How annoying. I use that all the time when I read in bed or on the couch.

~~~
doron
I dont get it, why they are doing this. I use this button all the time, it is
very convenient to have this function as a hardware button as opposed to
software on the screen.

You already have a mute button, a long press on the volume button achieves
exactly that. This is a surprising, and IMO a poor usability choice by Apple.

~~~
happybuy
They are doing it so that their products, from an iPod Touch to an iPhone to a
iPad all have a consistent way of handling screen lock and mute.

On release of the iPad, iOS4 (which contains a screen lock software control
via double-click of the home button) was not yet ready.

Therefore for the time being they repurposed the mute switch to be a temporary
screen lock until they had finished implementing the software implementation.
The other option they had was to leave out screen lock completely at the start
(which is what the original press materials showed for a while) but I think we
can all imagine the outrage in the press & reviews if there was no way to lock
the screen at all, so they repurposed the mute switch for the time being.

~~~
arst
Do new iPod Touches have a mute switch? Mine from about a year ago doesn't.

------
alexknight
Honestly I think this change in 4.2 for the iPad makes sense. Not only for
consistency sake, but I think more people will want to quickly mute audio
rather than have to do it in software.

~~~
revolvingcur
As has been mentioned, the volume rocker on the iPad already allows "quick
muting" - holding the volume decrease button decreases the volume linearly for
about a half-second, then jumps immediately to mute.

I have personally always hated this behavior, but the hardware mute switch
neither corrects nor exacerbates this problem.

Having said that, I strongly prefer using the toggle for muting and placing
the orientation lock in the tray: orientation locking is done while the unit
is in use, and getting to the tray is fairly easy (double-press Home and swipe
right). Muting on the other hand, should ideally be available while the unit
is locked.

------
josto
if you happen to also have the ipod nano with a camera, then the switch is
priceless for watching the videos. Otherwise, you cannot make is full screen
unless you physically tilt your head ... depends on how the video was taken.

